# K461 any opinion on this bike?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I have an opportunity to buy a Look K461. Does anyone have any opinion on this bike?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

In my opinion( I own or owned 15 LOOKs), the KG461 is an outstanding bike. It has a comfortable all day kind of ride....It would be hard to go wrong with it


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I have an '04. Great bike!


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i have an 04 461 as well, i love it.


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*'03 = very nice*

I have an '03 I picked up from e-bay for ~$800. Very nice; solid, stable & comfortable. Mine feels as smooth as my TSX steel frame Guerciotti on rough roads, but stiffer/more stable on descents.


----------

